# All systems go....



## getcarter76 (May 18, 2010)

Hey all,

I have just got my HbA1c results back and i am 6.4%. Which means i can start to try make babies!! I am so pleased. My Diabetic nurse said if i was over 7% then to hold fire and i would need to meet up with her but if not then i can keep everything crossed except my legs lol 

I am so chuffed though as i do tend to worry at the best of times

Watch this space......


----------



## am64 (May 18, 2010)

snap ...i was 6.4 !!! not babies for me done that long ago...seriously thats great news xxx have fun


----------



## rachelha (May 18, 2010)

Brilliant news.

6.4% is a great result.  Happy baby making


----------



## Northerner (May 18, 2010)

Excellent news Bernie! Hope all goes well and you join our growing band of Mums!


----------



## Emmal31 (May 18, 2010)

Thats excellent news! have fun with the baby making. Will this be your first diabetic pregnancy? xxx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (May 18, 2010)

Congratulations and GOOD LUCK!!  xx


----------



## Steff (May 18, 2010)

Fab news well done x


----------



## Dizzydi (May 18, 2010)

Well done on the HbA1c.
Have lots of fun trying. I will keep my fingers crossed for you.
Love Di x


----------



## Lizzzie (May 18, 2010)

Yay!!   Enjoy..... oh yes, and good luck


----------



## getcarter76 (May 18, 2010)

Awwww thank you everyone, i smiled when i read the fab support you have all given.

Big hugs  Bernie xx


----------



## getcarter76 (May 18, 2010)

Emmal31 said:


> Thats excellent news! have fun with the baby making. Will this be your first diabetic pregnancy? xxx



Hi Emma....if all goes swimmingly (teehee) this will be baby no 2. Can't imagine i would want to go through it all again after this though! Its taken me nearly 5 years to get over the last one  And now worry as i am 5 years older about my eyes, kidneys, weight, state of mind (lol) etc etc 

I thought it was just me with the nightmares of pregnancy but since reading all the threads on here realise i wasn't the only one. Strangely i found it some comfort (not that i would wish it on anyone) but read all the support you all gave one another and suddenly didn't feel like i was wondering alone in the dark!

Love Bernie xx


----------



## Emmal31 (May 19, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> Hi Emma....if all goes swimmingly (teehee) this will be baby no 2. Can't imagine i would want to go through it all again after this though! Its taken me nearly 5 years to get over the last one  And now worry as i am 5 years older about my eyes, kidneys, weight, state of mind (lol) etc etc
> 
> I thought it was just me with the nightmares of pregnancy but since reading all the threads on here realise i wasn't the only one. Strangely i found it some comfort (not that i would wish it on anyone) but read all the support you all gave one another and suddenly didn't feel like i was wondering alone in the dark!
> 
> Love Bernie xx



I can understand why it took 5 years to get over the last pregnancy. I'm not sure still whether I'll be having another but that's my personal choice, I was lucky enough to have 3 wonderful ladies on here who were also pregnant at the time who gave me loads of support without them I would have been lost 

I'll be reading with interest your journey and give you any support you may need along the way  xxx


----------



## rachelha (May 19, 2010)

I wonder if there is anyone who has had 2 in quick succession?  

I think I may have to.  I will be 36 when this little one arrives, and I feel v v strongly about not having an only child.  Ideally I would like 3 but I think that is out of the question.  Neither Theo or I have a big family so I feel I need to create some family for them.


----------



## getcarter76 (May 23, 2010)

rachelha said:


> I wonder if there is anyone who has had 2 in quick succession?
> 
> I think I may have to.  I will be 36 when this little one arrives, and I feel v v strongly about not having an only child.  Ideally I would like 3 but I think that is out of the question.  Neither Theo or I have a big family so I feel I need to create some family for them.



Hey Rachel,
I know the feeling as we have a very small (but close) family but i am so worried in particular re my eyes that i think one more pregnancy will have to be enough. I developed background retinopathy after the birth of my daughter even though my HBA1c was around 4/5 % but worries me hugely nevertheless. I have kept it all at bay but worried that another pregnancy could be to the detriment of my health. I am prepared to take that gamble as from previous experience looked after myself very well but, like you, would like 3 but don't think i could go through it twice again!
Love Bernice xx


----------

